# Gentoo på Svenska (Gör klistrad)

## maxmc

Här är en sammanfattning om hur man får gentoo på svenska, fattas något eller om något är felaktigt så lägg till det här under (men inget onödigt snack) så uppdaterar jag denna post.

Som root gör:

```
cd /etc/env.d/

ls | grep locale

```

hittar den något så editera den filen annars skapa en fil som kallas

02locale eller annan siffra om den redan används t.ex.

```
nano -w 02locale
```

Lägg in:

```
LC_ALL=sv_SE 

LC_TELEPHONE=sv_SE 

LANGUAGE=sv_SE 

LANG=sv_SE 

LC_CTYPE=sv_SE 

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE 

LC_TIME=sv_SE 

LC_MONETARY=sv_SE 

LC_ADDRESS=sv_SE 

LC_COLLATE=sv_SE 

LC_NAME=sv_SE 

LC_PAPER=sv_SE 

LC_NUMERIC=sv_SE 

SYSFONT=lat0-16 

LC_MEASUREMENT=sv_SE 

LC_MESSAGES=sv_SE 

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sv_SE

```

Gnome bör nu vara på svenska om det inte är det så använd gdm

och välj svenska som språk där när du startar gnome.

För att kunna välja svenska i KDE så gör du:

```
emerge app-i18n/kde-i18n-sv
```

För att installera OpenOffice med svenska gör:

```
LANGUAGE=46 emerge openoffice
```

----------

## Yarrick

posta gärna det nya i "HOWTO: Fornorske Gentoo og mere til!"-tråden som redan är klistrad.

----------

## Snappi

hur installierar man gimp på svenska?

----------

## Robin79

jag får inte in kde på svenska det här felmeddelandet får jag

```

emerge app-i18n/kde-i18n-sv

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "app-i18n/kde-i18n-sv".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.
```

----------

## ridderby

Hej!

Man kan inte köra paketet kde-i18n-sv utan man gör följande:

```

export LINGUAS="sv"

emerge kde-i18n

```

så fungerar det bra för min del.

// Erik

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> jag får inte in kde på svenska det här felmeddelandet får jag
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge app-i18n/kde-i18n-sv
> ...

 

----------

## DeepThoughts

Prövar här och ser om jag kan få nått svar...  :Smile: 

Om jag följer denna HOW-TO hur mycket påverkas av det? Jag vill nämligen ha programen på engelska men samtidigt fullt stöd för svenska... Gnome är det ju inga problem att ha kvar engelska i men finns det program som kan norpa dessa inställningar när jag emergar dem senare? (Hoppas folk fattar vad jag menar...)

----------

## Xake

DeepThoughts:

Vad jag har märkt så ska du inte röra detta om du inte vill ha proggen på svenska....

ÅÄÖ funkar uten problem utan dem så länge man ställt in rätt tangentbord.

----------

## runge

Tjenix.

Vad säger ni om evolution på svenska? Går det?

Försöker gå över till linux överallt på jobbet men möter motstånd när det gäller "utrikiska".

----------

## floffe

 *runge wrote:*   

> Tjenix.
> 
> Vad säger ni om evolution på svenska? Går det?
> 
> Försöker gå över till linux överallt på jobbet men möter motstånd när det gäller "utrikiska".

 

Det mesta är översatt. På en del ställen är det dock engelska, t ex i Hjälp-menyn är "Contents" första alternativet. Hjälpen verkar helt och hållet vara på engelska. Annars verkar det i princip bara vara genvägsraden som är på engelska.

----------

## keno8

Hur får man gim på svenska

----------

## jonasmattsson

 *DeepThoughts wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Om jag följer denna HOW-TO hur mycket påverkas av det? Jag vill nämligen ha programen på engelska men samtidigt fullt stöd för svenska... Gnome är det ju inga problem att ha kvar engelska i men finns det program som kan norpa dessa inställningar när jag emergar dem senare? (Hoppas folk fattar vad jag menar...)

 

Är det så att du vill ha openoffice på engelska men att stavningen skall vara på svenska?

isåfall kolla här: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220923&highlight=openoffice

----------

## Fanatic

Om man bara vill att kunna se åäö i filnamn, mappar mm (i bash alltså), hur gör man då? Jag vill alltså ha allt annat på engelska, förutom just det irriterande problemet med åäö.

----------

## etnoy

 *Fanatic wrote:*   

> Om man bara vill att kunna se åäö i filnamn, mappar mm (i bash alltså), hur gör man då? Jag vill alltså ha allt annat på engelska, förutom just det irriterande problemet med åäö.

 

```
export LC_ALL=sv_SE

export LANG=C
```

----------

## Fanatic

Tackar  :Smile: 

----------

## ErZo

Jag har svårigheter med att få åäö samt t.ex. "<" knappen att fungera. Jag vill inte ha något annat än svenskt tangentbords layout/keymap. Inga program på svenska. Jag har testat med KEYMAP="sv-latin1" samt "fi-latin1". Men ingendera fungerar...

Eller, ja. Det fungerar i GNOME, men inte i kommandopromten/terminaler...

Någon som har någon idé? =)

Med Vänliga Hälsningar,

Erzo.

----------

## Zuu

 *ErZo wrote:*   

> Jag har svårigheter med att få åäö samt t.ex. "<" knappen att fungera. Jag vill inte ha något annat än svenskt tangentbords layout/keymap. Inga program på svenska. Jag har testat med KEYMAP="sv-latin1" samt "fi-latin1". Men ingendera fungerar...
> 
> Eller, ja. Det fungerar i GNOME, men inte i kommandopromten/terminaler...
> 
> Någon som har någon idé? =)
> ...

 

I x kan du ställa in svensk QWERTY under körning med:

```
setxkbmap se
```

eller i xorg.conf med:

```
    Option "XkbLayout"  "se"

```

I terminalen är jag inte helt hudra på hur man gjorde trots att jag ställt in den på dvorak för ca en vecka sedan.  :Very Happy: 

----------

